
Dynamic Programming – Live Sessions  Refdash - nemanja_cerovac
https://refdash.com/sessions
======
nemanja_cerovac
Refdash is developing the most engineer friendly way to apply to companies. A
big part of that is doing well in interviews. We personally interviewed
thousands of engineers at Refdash, and noticed how even the best engineers
were stymied by trick questions. This led to the creation of Live Interview
Sessions, aimed at helping engineers excel at interviews.

Topic: Dynamic Programming

Date & Time: Thursday, June 1st, 2017, 6 PM PDT.

You have more info at the link. C ya! :)

